# It's time to get Mia a friend



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all, 

I've decided to get a second Cockapoo - so excited. Mia is 7.5 months old now and she loves playing with other dogs. We often look after her sister Meg, but Mia is always so upset when she goes home, as am I.

I found someone who couldn't give their Cockapoo the time it deserved, so decided to sell her. I set my heart on her joining our family but lost out to someone else. She was also 7 months old, so seemed perfect. I'm now convinced an older puppy would be ideal but can't find any for sale. Does anyone know of any older Cockapoos that are looking for forever homes?

I've attached a picture of Mia and Meg, because they are so cute together and I know you guys love pictures. 

Mia's mummy. xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Vicky

There is a Seven month old for sale on Preloved (looks dark red) and
also a Seven month old on either Fre ads or Gumtree ( a choccy with a VERY
curly coat)... can't quite remember which .Be sure to enter Cockapoo and Cockerpoo in the search area as it brings up different results. Not sure if they are still available but may be worth a call if you are interested.I too would prefer an older puppy next time but they are very hard to come by....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

What a lovely thing to do  Good luck with your search!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely photo!! Don't blame you one bit and rehoming an older one is a fab idea, if you can get your hands on one!! Good luck x


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Vicky
> 
> There is a Seven month old for sale on Preloved (looks dark red) and
> also a Seven month old on either Fre ads or Gumtree ( a choccy with a VERY
> curly coat)... can't quite remember which .Be sure to enter Cockapoo and Cockerpoo in the search area as it brings up different results. Not sure if they are still available but may be worth a call if you are interested.I too would prefer an older puppy next time but they are very hard to come by....


thanks Colin. The dark red one was the one I wanted but she's already gone. I hadn't tried entering Cockerpoo - good idea. Can't find the chocolate one.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi

It's on Gumtree.... type in Cockerpoo. Ad was placed three days ago.

It's located in Poole, so not too far away.


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Found her. She's a beauty. I've left a message. Fingers crossed. thanks for your help.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck... will keep everything crossed for you as they do go so quickly!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I have just seen her ... she is gorgeous ... 

http://www.gumtree.co.uk/p/pets/chocolate-cockerpoo-7-months/90977367

She is an F1B cockapoo ... I love her coat ... Oh and a choccy ... good luck Vicky xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Vicky

If you type in CockERpoo in Preloved there are a further two ad's.

One for a 5 Month old cream dog (looks gorgerous) and an 8 Month old
dog but no photos and not much info...

xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I found my puppy through Breeders Online loads of breeders some of whom have older pups. Good luck. Loved the photo like a pair of book ends!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I imagine this little girl is too old but I had to tell you just in case...she needs a forever home
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cockapoo-Crazy/213603851989194
I hope somebody sees her and has her, she is crate trained and her name is Sara
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cockapoo-Crazy/213603851989194#!/thearkanimalrescue
hope the links work x Half way down the page...posted 12 - 16 hours ago


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I saw this one who is called Pooh the other day on preloved I thought she had a "please buy me" face.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034689201/97375f0b.html


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh I have just seen her ... she is gorgeous ...
> 
> http://www.gumtree.co.uk/p/pets/chocolate-cockerpoo-7-months/90977367
> 
> She is an F1B cockapoo ... I love her coat ... Oh and a choccy ... good luck Vicky xxx


She's gone too. 

I've left a message for this Mia look-a-like. Hope she's still available.

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034724454/ee2271de.html


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Laney said:


> I imagine this little girl is too old but I had to tell you just in case...she needs a forever home
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cockapoo-Crazy/213603851989194
> I hope somebody sees her and has her, she is crate trained and her name is Sara
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cockapoo-Crazy/213603851989194#!/thearkanimalrescue
> hope the links work x Half way down the page...posted 12 - 16 hours ago


She looks adorable and really in need of a good home but I'm looking for a playful puppy to be Mia's play mate, so she is a bit to old for us. So sad for her though.


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Dexter1011 said:


> Hi, I saw this one who is called Pooh the other day on preloved I thought she had a "please buy me" face.
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1034689201/97375f0b.html


I know. She's where it all started. I saw her and feel in love but she went to someone else.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mia'smummy said:


> I know. She's where it all started. I saw her and feel in love but she went to someone else.


She is lovely what a shame.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That red girl really was lovely! What a shame 
Hope the 5 month old girl is still available for you 
I will keep an eye out & let you know if I see anything 
What age range are you looking for? & good luck! x


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> That red girl really was lovely! What a shame
> Hope the 5 month old girl is still available for you
> I will keep an eye out & let you know if I see anything
> What age range are you looking for? & good luck! x


Ideally, between 5 and 8months. The 5 month old one haven't called me back. This is hard work but I haven't given up yet.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay I will keep an eye out for any! I'm glad you haven't given up 

I don't know what some people on pther pet forums talk about either when they say that loads of cross breeds like cockapoos end up in rescues because people don't realise what they are going to be like grooming wise etc! Because there are hardly ANY older cockapoos for sale anywhere that i've looked, all puppies & they must sell them as well.

Sorry rant over! Haha, I hope you find one soon!


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

5 Month old one is gone. She's being picked up by her new family on Thursday.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe this one may be back with the breeder ( Rosedale doodles) as the
ad shows them as the advertiser. If you google them you might be able
to get an alternative number...( hopefully not sending you on a wild goose chase). Godd luck - she is very pretty.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Our messages must have posted at the same time....I know how disapointed you must be. Will keep an eye out for you - you have to be sooo quick!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh i'm so sorry to hear! 
They really are such popular breeds of dogs!
As I said, some pet owners are very bitter towards how popular cross breeds are & make it sound like they all end up in rescues, but it just isn't the case!
There are no adult cockapoos for sale where i've looked! 
I know they have cockapoo rescues in America though, but that's not here is it! Lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I liked the choccy F1b girl .. has she gone too?

The F1b coat is gorgeous .. I think there should be more F1b breed..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Vicky

There is a one year old female dog in the many tears animal sanctuary...
it's been taken there by a breeder because she was not a good mum.

May be worth a look..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good spot Col!
She is beautiful 
Not sure if you've found her yet...
She's called Kath, not too far down the page...
http://www.manytears.co.uk/


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I have two girls no problems but have a neutered 2 year old and have introduced the second dog as a puppy. I'm wouldn't know about any problems that might be encountered introducing an adolescent girl to another adolescent girl. If Mia is 8 months and you introduced another girl (I see you are thinking about rescue or rehoming and not an 8 week puppy?) around the same age (with one or both not neutered) I guess there may potentially be some teenage girl problems - though I have no experience.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Omg! Kath is beautiful!No wonder she was a bad mum and is timid! She has been bred while she is still a puppy herself! Emma x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Vicky
> 
> There is a one year old female dog in the many tears animal sanctuary...
> it's been taken there by a breeder because she was not a good mum.
> ...


I'm amazed at how many ex-breeding dogs there are up for adoption. Makes me feel so enraged that a breeder would not find a good home for their breeding 'stock' once they've been nutured. 

I wish I was in a situation to rescue a dog but as a novice dog owner with cats I just don't think I can. 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> I'm amazed at how many ex-breeding dogs there are up for adoption. Makes me feel so enraged that a breeder would not find a good home for their breeding 'stock' once they've been nutured.
> 
> I wish I was in a situation to rescue a dog but as a novice dog owner with cats I just don't think I can.
> 
> Turi x


I know,its really sad. I think you need to be home all day and be an experienced dog owner to take one of these dogs on which rules me out on both accounts


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for finding adverts for me etc but I'm now not getting a second cockerpoo. 

My evil husband has changed his mind. We paid £950 for Mia and he doesn't want to pay that much again. He said £500 max and also doesn't want one that isn't already house trained, which rules out a new puppy and also most resuces. The conversation/arguement ended in him not wanting another one at all. So sad :-(

I am so annoyed, as he did originally say yes, watched me get really excited, heard me responding to various adverts and watched me chat to you guys about it. 

He's never been a dog person. He didn't really ever want Mia but I begged for years and he finally gave in. He absolutely adores her now and wouldn't be without her but he's being very stubborn about another one.

I'm trying to feel grateful for the one I've got and put it behind me but I do feel very down about it. Time for a Mia cuddle.

Maybe one day he'll change his mind again.

Vicky xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww poor you!  That must be gutting for you!
Although all us women know that eventually we get our own way 
Men generally get bored of saying no & just give in to our wishes 
I hope you can get one oneday as you seemed really happy about it!

x


----------

